# Maden einfrieren.... Eure Erfahrungen....



## Thommy79 (26. Februar 2019)

Moin Leute....

Da ich doch eher spontan angeln gehe und man dann natürlich nicht immer an frische Maden kommt und auch beim gelegentlichen Stippen, Feedern etc welche über bleiben würde mich mal interessieren ob hier jemand seine Maden einfriert und wie sind dann eure Erfahrungen damit?

Und wie geht ihr da genau vor?


----------



## trawar (26. Februar 2019)

Ich denke die werden MATSCHIG und halten dann nicht mehr am Haken.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2019)

Hab ich mal ausprobiert.
Die werden sehr weich und lasch nach dem Auftauen.Als Hakenköder ist das nix finde ich.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Februar 2019)

@Fantastic Fishing schwor zumindest mal auf tote Maden zum füttern und anködern, wenn es um Haltbarkeit geht nehme pinkies die halten mit etwas Pflege monatelang


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2019)

Im Futter nicht übel, weil sie sich nicht mehr im Sediment verkrümeln.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing schwor zumindest mal auf tote Maden zum füttern und anködern, wenn es um Haltbarkeit geht nehme pinkies die halten mit etwas Pflege monatelang



Hatte ich mal gelesen.
Der Vorteil ist die verkrichen sich nicht mehr ,wie auch 
Friert er die ein oder erstickt er die Maden ?

Andal war ne Sekunde schneller


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing schwor zumindest mal auf tote Maden zum füttern und anködern, wenn es um Haltbarkeit geht nehme pinkies die halten mit etwas Pflege monatelang



Ich bin gerade rein, da erblicke ich deine hervorragende Feststellung. Ich halte von toten Maden sehr viel. Auf große Fische toll! Verkriechen sich nicht, wirken weniger Aktiv und lassen sich am Haken noch leichter einsaugen. Sofern wir um den eigenen Verbrauch an einem Tag wissen, ein toller Köder auch im toten Zustand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Friert er die ein oder erstickt er die Maden ?



Sehr heißes Wasser aus dem Kocher. Nicht komplett kochend, sondern so 80 Grad geschätzt. Dadurch bleiben sie fluffig und werden nicht zäh. Einfrieren muss ich mir noch anschauen, wäre eine tolle Alternative.


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Februar 2019)

Durch einfrieren werden sie leider lasch.


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2019)

Artificials auf den Haken, die gleichen das Hakengewicht aus, weil sie meistens auftreiben und dazu ein paar "Lasche" fürs Aroma. Die anderen laschen Maden ins Futter. Prall und auffällig am Haken und die Futtermaden kratzen nicht die Kurve.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2019)

hi,
mega genial, wenn es darum geht maden im futterkorb anzubieten! Sie bleiben am platz! Ansonsten auch gut im Futter! 
Am Haken finde ich sie echt sche....

gruß
mario


----------



## Ukel (26. Februar 2019)

Erst die Maden mit heißem, nicht kochenden Wasser töten, gut abtropfen lassen und dann einfrieren. Dadurch werden Sie porzellanfarben weiß und bleiben es auch. Friert man lebende Maden direkt ein, werden sie nach dem Auftauen schnell unansehnlich braun bis schwarz. 
Die aufgetauten Maden sind zwar ziemlich schlaff, eignen sich aber im Futter und auch am Haken ganz gut.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2019)

Ukel schrieb:


> Erst die Maden mit heißem, nicht kochenden Wasser töten, gut abtropfen lassen und dann einfrieren. Dadurch werden Sie porzellanfarben weiß und bleiben es auch. Friert man lebende Maden direkt ein, werden sie nach dem Auftauen schnell unansehnlich braun bis schwarz.
> Die aufgetauten Maden sind zwar ziemlich schlaff, eignen sich aber im Futter und auch am Haken ganz gut.



hi ukel,
klasse, dass du dass nochmal geschrieben hast!
danke
mario


----------



## Minimax (27. Februar 2019)

Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das tote Maden matschig und sehr aasig stinkig werden, eingefrorern oder nicht- ob die so noch fangen, kann ich garnicht beurteilen, ich scheue vor dem Umgang damit zurück- der Aasgeruch haftet sehr zäh an Fingern und Tackle.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Februar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Erfahrung gemacht, das tote Maden matschig und sehr aasig stinkig werden, eingefrorern oder nicht- ob die so noch fangen, kann ich garnicht beurteilen, ich scheue vor dem Umgang damit zurück- der Aasgeruch haftet sehr zäh an Fingern und Tackle.



Dieses Problem haben nur Angler mit Heckbremsen!


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2019)

What the heck- hast du getrunken?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> What the heck- hast du getrunken?



Nein, ich weite meine Kampagne gegen Heckbremsen nur über die Threads hinaus aus. Tatsächlich kaufte sich mein Kollege ne neue Rolle, ebenfalls mit Heck. Ich musste mich 4 Stunden lang darüber echauffieren und ihn beim Feedern rasieren. Ich komme auf diesen Typus Bremse schlicht nicht klar und bin schockiert, das Minimax diese Scheusale der Mechanik schätzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein, ich weite meine Kampagne gegen Heckbremsen nur über die Threads hinaus aus. Tatsächlich kaufte sich mein Kollege ne neue Rolle, ebenfalls mit Heck. Ich musste mich 4 Stunden lang darüber echauffieren und ihn beim Feedern rasieren. Ich komme auf diesen Typus Bremse schlicht nicht klar und bin schockiert, das Minimax diese Scheusale der Mechanik schätzt.


Allein wegen diesem Post habe ich im aktuellen arschkarikatalog nach heckbremsrollen geguckt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Allein wegen diesem Post habe ich im aktuellen arschkarikatalog nach heckbremsrollen geguckt



Nun gut, so möge ich mir morgen den Kopf stoßen und euch schnell vergessen. Keine Macht dem Heck!


----------



## nostradamus (27. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Dieses Problem haben nur Angler mit Heckbremsen!



und mein bester wieder nüchtern? Lach.

Ansonsten sehe ich es auch so wie du!


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> und mein bester wieder nüchtern? Lach.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich es auch so wie du!


Hab Nachsicht mit ihm, wahrscheinlich hat er gestern zuviel Buttersäure geschnuffelt was ihm das Heck gebrochen hat


----------



## nostradamus (27. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab Nachsicht mit ihm, wahrscheinlich hat er gestern zuviel Buttersäure geschnuffelt was ihm das Heck gebrochen hat



das ist natürlich eine möglichkeit lach


----------



## schomi (27. Februar 2019)

ich überbrühe meine Maden auch. Vor dem einfrieren vacumiere ich sie. Dadurch verhindere ich meiner Meinung nach Gefrierbrand.


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

Das Überbrühen ist tatsächlich neu für mich, hört sich aber sinnig an !


----------



## trawar (27. Februar 2019)

Überbrühen, Vakuumieren und dann Einfrieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Hab Nachsicht mit ihm, wahrscheinlich hat er gestern zuviel Buttersäure geschnuffelt was ihm das Heck gebrochen hat



Mir brummt der Schädel! Das war gestern ein langer Abend und zu allem Verdruss hatte ich Albträume. Alles fing so schön im Schlaf mit einer Rute an, dann wuchs der Rolle am Heck ein Knauf für die Bremse. Ich bin sofort wieder aufgewacht und ins Angelzimmer gerannt. Es war nur ein Traum.........


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Mir brummt der Schädel! Das war gestern ein langer Abend und zu allem Verdruss hatte ich Albträume. Alles fing so schön im Schlaf mit einer Rute an, dann wuchs der Rolle am Heck ein Knauf für die Bremse. Ich bin sofort wieder aufgewacht und ins Angelzimmer gerannt. Es war nur ein Traum.........


Da kann ich nur, sehr passend zu Jahreszeit, mitteilen: Jeder Heck ist anders !  und "Et hät noch immer Heck jejange!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Februar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> der Aasgeruch haftet sehr zäh an Fingern und Tackle.


Gerade dieser Mief ist aber das zweite Plus toter Maden,
neben dem nicht wegkrabbeln,
zumindest beim Angeln auf Karpfen;
auf andere hab ich's damit nie probiert.


----------



## Andal (27. Februar 2019)

Wer weiß es schon wirklich, welcher Dunst die Fische tatsächlich animiert. Ist es der aasige Schmock, oder das Vanillebabyaroma!?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Februar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein, ich weite meine Kampagne gegen Heckbremsen nur über die Threads hinaus aus. Tatsächlich kaufte sich mein Kollege ne neue Rolle, ebenfalls mit Heck. Ich musste mich 4 Stunden lang darüber echauffieren und ihn beim Feedern rasieren. Ich komme auf diesen Typus Bremse schlicht nicht klar und bin schockiert, das Minimax diese Scheusale der Mechanik schätzt.


Ach bitte, FF kapituliert bei Heckbremsrollen 
Das hätte ich niemals nicht gedacht. Ich schmeiss mich gerade weg 
Prinzipielle Abneigung zu dem Rollentyp ok aber das


----------



## rustaweli (1. März 2019)

Sauberes Schraubglas, hochprozentigen Schnaps rein(z.Bsp. Anis) und Maden rein. Halten ewig und sind gut fischbar.


----------



## rustaweli (1. März 2019)

Ersparst Dir so auch Dinge wie Einfrieren und Auftauen. Sehr "pflegeleicht" die Geschichte.


----------



## nostradamus (1. März 2019)

hi,
interessant! Werde ich mal testen
Die armen fische sind danach aber besoffen 
mario


----------



## Kochtopf (1. März 2019)

Deutscher mezkal


----------



## Tikey0815 (1. März 2019)

War hier im Forum schonmal Thema: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/maden-mit-alkohol-laenger-haltbar-machen.327493/
Manche gehen sogar mit Stroh Rum auf Hecht


----------



## Racklinger (1. März 2019)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sauberes Schraubglas, hochprozentigen Schnaps rein(z.Bsp. Anis) und Maden rein. Halten ewig und sind gut fischbar.


und der Rest der Flasche ist für den Angler *hicks*
Die Idee ansich hört sich aber gut an. Mal gucken ob ich mal drann denke, wenn maden übrig sind.


----------



## Thommy79 (1. März 2019)

Das werde ich auch mal versuchen. Maden vorher töten oder einfach schnaps drauf? 
Und dann werden die nicht matschig?

Wie ist überhaupt der Erfolg beim stippen mit toten Maden? Oder ist es einfach nur ne Notlösung falls man nix anderes hat?


----------



## nostradamus (1. März 2019)

Hi Thommy

ich pers. gebe die Maden nur ins Futter und nehme sie nicht als hakenköder. 

Wie machen es die anderen? 

Mario


----------



## Andal (1. März 2019)

Wo es geht (Grundeln...) benütze ich sie durchaus als Hakenköder.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. März 2019)

Maden in Alkohol- gibts da nicht so einen mexikanischen Schnaps mit Made drin und wer das letzte Glas bekommt, muss die Made mit wegtrinken? 

Geangelt habe ich noch nicht mit toten Maden am Haken, die fehlende Aktivität soll wohl die Zahl der Kleinfische reduzieren, die sich auf den Köder stürzen, und so sollen mehr große Fische am Haken landen.


----------



## Thommy79 (2. März 2019)

Also sollte man das vllt echt mal probieren...


----------



## Brachsenfan (12. März 2019)

Also ich füttere hin und wieder mit gefrorenen Maden.
In Kombination(2-3 tote und 1-2 lebende) hab ich mit denen auch schon Fische gefangen.


----------



## ulli1958m (12. März 2019)

Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Also ich füttere hin und wieder mit gefrorenen Maden. aufgetaut??....ansonsten schwimmen die doch oder?
> In Kombination(2-3 tote und 1-2 lebende) hab ich mit denen auch schon Fische gefangen.


OT
Kann man eigentlich auch gequollen Hanf aus Dosen einfrieren oder ist der nach dem auftauen nicht mehr zu gebrauchen?
Wollte jetzt nicht extra ein neues Thema erstellen


----------



## thanatos (19. März 2019)

eingefrorene Maden fangen auch nicht schlechter man sollte sie aber gleich verangeln sonst fangen sie an zu stinken.
wenn man sie vorher überbrüht gerinnt das Eiweiß und sie sind nach dem Auftauen nicht ganz so matschig.
bei 0 Grad gelagert halten sie lebendig gut 4 Wochen sind dann aber relativ zäh und haben sichtbar an Substanz verloren .
Ob die Fische schlechter darauf beißen ist fraglich wenn sie hungrig sind müssen sie nehmen was auf den " Tisch"
kommt eine Auswahl haben sie ja nicht .


----------



## Schnubbi (27. März 2019)

Hi Leute,
Ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage:

wie trennt ihr die Maden von den Sägespähnen?


----------



## Kochtopf (27. März 2019)

Schnubbi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich hätte da mal eine kleine Frage:
> 
> wie trennt ihr die Maden von den Sägespähnen?


Sieben und schütteln damit die Maden nicht durchkriechen


----------



## Hab3r (3. Januar 2020)

Ich persönlich trenne erst einmal die Maden von der Sägespäne.Danach packe ich sie in einer kleinen Tüte,gebe etwas Method Futter bei und entziehe der Tüte die Luft und verschließe sie anständig.Zum Schluss verschwinden sie im Tiefkühlfach. Der Vorteil durch das Futter ist,dass sie nicht nur den Geruch sondern auch die Farbe annehmen.


----------

